# Public transportation between Dubai and Abu Dhabi



## Vetteguy

I was wondering about the public transportation system there and do buses and trains run between Dubai and Abu Dhabi and which is the best and what are the costs of these forms of transport.
Thanks


----------



## Dannysigma

No trains. There are buses from Dubai to Abu Dhabi, but, amazingly, none from Abu Dhabi to Dubai. You have to get a cab back.


----------



## Vetteguy

Thanks Dannysigma for the info.. Do you have any idea of the cab fare between Abu Dhabi and Dubai?


----------



## Dannysigma

Never takwen one myself, but I believe round about 250aed. Car rental would be a better bet (and I'm guessing from your name you can drive!).


----------



## rsinner

Dannysigma said:


> No trains. There are buses from Dubai to Abu Dhabi, but, amazingly, none from Abu Dhabi to Dubai. You have to get a cab back.


Sorry. But the info is not correct. I recently took a bus from Dubai to AD and back. Both AD Transport and Dubai's RTA run buses. In Dubai buses can be taken from Al Ghubaiba bus station in Bur Dubai and in AD they can be availed from ... err I don't know the place's name, but I just asked the taxi driver in AD to take me to the Bus Stn for Dubai, which also happens to be next to the main Taxi Stand
Also, there are smaller buses which run between the two cities. Moreover, I have heard (not used) that some cabs run between the cities which can be shared with others - mind you this is not an official service (c. 50 Dhs per person)
The buses are for 15 Dhs each way. It takes about 1 hr and 45 min to 2 hrs end to end, not accounting for the time spent in getting through the mess of the traffic in Bur Dubai


----------



## Dannysigma

Sorry, my bad. I know that it used to be impossible to bus back from AD as there was no reciprocal arrangement between RTA and AD public transport. I guess times change.


----------



## lindajun

A taxi from Dubai to Abu Dhabi is somewhere between 150dh to 200dh. There are buses from any Emirates heading to and from Abu dhabi. Bus charges vary from where you boarded mostly 15dh to Abu Dhabi, On your way back you can ask the taxi driver to drop at the main bus terminal to board a bus to Dubai.. Nowadays there are small buses that can get you to Dubai more quickly and they charge 20dh..


----------



## Vetteguy

WOW
That's great news. I really do appreciate all the info. I guess I'll need to get a bus schedule when I get there.


----------



## rsinner

Vetteguy said:


> WOW
> That's great news. I really do appreciate all the info. I guess I'll need to get a bus schedule when I get there.


you wouldn't need a schedule. Just turn up at the bus station at any time - okay the buses do not run 24 hr so to that extent you need a schedule


----------



## Deanne Z

Dannysigma said:


> No trains. There are buses from Dubai to Abu Dhabi, but, amazingly, none from Abu Dhabi to Dubai. You have to get a cab back.


what about Sharjah to Dubai and Sharjah to Abu Dhabi???


----------



## rsinner

Deanne Z said:


> what about Sharjah to Dubai and Sharjah to Abu Dhabi???


Tons of buses between Sharjah and Dubai - but be mindful of the traffic
No idea about AD to sharjah


----------



## Deanne Z

rsinner said:


> Tons of buses between Sharjah and Dubai - but be mindful of the traffic
> No idea about AD to sharjah


how much does it cost from Sharjah to Dubai by bus?


----------



## rsinner

Deanne Z said:


> how much does it cost from Sharjah to Dubai by bus?


RTA website says 20 AED. I haven't used it ever, but have seen the buses at the station


----------



## midoyle

Hi guys,

Does anyone use the bus service to commute? We're moving to UAE next month. I'll be working in Dubai, he in Abu Dhabi downtown. We're thinking of living in Dubai - but really looking for info on commuter busses (from AD-side of town), cab hires, car lifts... Any information would be GREATLY appreciated!!! 

BTW - have checked all the classifieds - just interested in personal experience

Thanks


----------



## Vetteguy

midoyle
Take Dannysigma's advise from earlier in this thread....Rent a car.....I've been here 2 weeks and have found out it will be much easier and alot less stressful just to rent a car...
Good Luck


----------



## rsinner

midoyle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone use the bus service to commute? We're moving to UAE next month. I'll be working in Dubai, he in Abu Dhabi downtown. We're thinking of living in Dubai - but really looking for info on commuter busses (from AD-side of town), cab hires, car lifts... Any information would be GREATLY appreciated!!!
> 
> BTW - have checked all the classifieds - just interested in personal experience
> 
> Thanks


I don't think that a commute between AD and Dubai using public transport is a practical idea. you definitely need your own car for it, else budget about 2.5 hours each way (getting to the bus station, waiting for the bus, traffic jams as the bus station in Dubai is in the busiest part of town etc)


----------



## midoyle

Hi!

Appreciate the advice! Our first thoughts were to rent/buy a car - but just thought that the up/down 5 days a week might be a bit wearing. At least with a driver, could make calls, go online, sleep...

I admit I'm fairly clueless - so all input is gratefully received!

Are you commuting Dubai-Abu Dhabi Vetteguy? If so, how are you finding it??




rsinner said:


> I don't think that a commute between AD and Dubai using public transport is a practical idea. you definitely need your own car for it, else budget about 2.5 hours each way (getting to the bus station, waiting for the bus, traffic jams as the bus station in Dubai is in the busiest part of town etc)


----------



## Vetteguy

midoyle said:


> Hi!
> 
> Appreciate the advice! Our first thoughts were to rent/buy a car - but just thought that the up/down 5 days a week might be a bit wearing. At least with a driver, could make calls, go online, sleep...
> 
> I admit I'm fairly clueless - so all input is gratefully received!
> 
> Are you commuting Dubai-Abu Dhabi Vetteguy? If so, how are you finding it??


yes I work in AD and live in Dubai. not too bad commuting it's about an hour each way....


----------



## SBP

Vetteguy said:


> midoyle
> Take Dannysigma's advise from earlier in this thread....Rent a car.....I've been here 2 weeks and have found out it will be much easier and alot less stressful just to rent a car...
> Good Luck


Am looking for a hire car when I get there, who did you use? A local company or one of the main multi nationals?


----------



## Vetteguy

SBP said:


> Am looking for a hire car when I get there, who did you use? A local company or one of the main multi nationals?


I get a good deal with Hertz through my company. Check with your company and see if you can get a business rate.....but they're several companies out there with decent rates just be sure insurance is included....


----------

